# New Guy.



## Mule Skinner (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello fello Muzzleloader hunters and shooters. I am new to the forum and looking forward to talking with all of you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mule skinner, is that a Little Big Man reference?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Mule skinner, is that a Little Big Man reference?


don't even let him get his feet wet do ya tree. good on ya and welcome the the forum mule skinner.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome Mule Skinner!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!! What do you shoot?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Mule skinner, is that a Little Big Man reference?
> ...


Naw! Little Big Man, my favorite movie of all time.

"HIRE THE MULE SKINNER!"


----------



## Mule Skinner (Feb 18, 2008)

I shoot a Thompson Encore 50 cal. and I also have an older model renegade that I like to shoot.


----------

